# Any love for Gullfoss?



## Bansi (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't see any comment in the forum about Gullfoss, what do you think? Tried for 2 weeks.On sale now.I am tempted because I am a decent piano player but a lousy engineer and I find that even if I try to do my best with eq it helps me add a lot of clarity in a dense mix.


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 29, 2019)

I like it. I just throw it on my master for a little help.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 29, 2019)

Much love here. Really can clear up some muddy areas. Easy to overdo, though, if not careful.

I most often use it on vocal tracks and master (I'm merely a knowledgeable hobbyist with some headphones).


----------



## brett (Nov 29, 2019)

It’s quite amazing. This is where plug-ins will be heading in future


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2019)

I use it on everything. The master, groups and often on channels as well.
Probably my favourite mixing tool now.


----------



## vrocko (Nov 29, 2019)

How is the CPU hit?


----------



## brett (Nov 29, 2019)

Depends on your computer as this is all relative. On my aging hex core Xeon it’s a decent hit but honestly not as much as I anticipated given what it’s doing. 

Don’t forget it does add a small amount of latency


----------



## vrocko (Nov 29, 2019)

brett said:


> Depends on your computer as this is all relative. On my aging hex core Xeon it’s a decent hit but honestly not as much as I anticipated given what it’s doing.
> 
> Don’t forget it does add a small amount of latency


Thanks brett. Definitely going to give it a try when I get back.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 29, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> I use on everything. The master, groups and often on channels as well.
> Probably my favourite mixing tool now.


Same for me. It’s the icing on a good mix once applied within the master channel.


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 29, 2019)

it's on everything. and in fact it shows me what i've should change in the first place, so if there's time, I go back to the individual tracks and that helps a lot as well-


----------



## Bansi (Nov 29, 2019)

I appreciate your input, thanks guys


----------



## VinRice (Dec 3, 2019)

Use it all the time. Excellent tool.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 3, 2019)

YES! I just bought it after seeing how well it handled my live recordings of my daughters' recitals (with unoptimal microphone positioning).


----------



## Akarin (Dec 3, 2019)

Loving it. On piano or solo strings tracks and then on the master. I rarely use it on the final mix but it's a tremendous help in identifying problem areas.


----------



## JyTy (May 17, 2020)

Just found this thread as I was looking for any thoughts on this plugin. Seems like a great thing to try. Found this so I will just drop it here: 

There is a code for 30% discount For the Gullfoss plugin in the video description. Was circulating on some production FB groups. Hope somebody else finds it useful as well.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 17, 2020)

I've been on the fence on this for months. That discount coupon pushed me over that fence, lol.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2020)

All the hype and company cant even put company location on website. Could it be Iceland? Or even outer space?

Well after a separate googling it turns out to be UK.

Cant stand it when a company sells stuff for hundreds and has no location. Maybe Im old school. Pardon.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 1, 2020)

So much love from me! Man it's the 'lightning in a bottle' that just works its magic! Goes on every single track either on the master for a quick mix or in mastering. Love it!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, lots! I havent had the guts to use it on my master yet but for pianos and strings its essential now


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 1, 2020)

I use it on occasion on the mix bus. Sometimes it helps and other times I don't feel it needs to be there.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 1, 2020)

Interested in those using it on virtual tracks. Causes a bit of latency for me, anyone else?


----------



## goalie composer (Sep 1, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> Interested in those using it on virtual tracks. Causes a bit of latency for me, anyone else?


I haven't noticed any significant latency but I normally leave it deactivated until I bounce my mix.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 1, 2020)

goalie composer said:


> I haven't noticed any significant latency but I normally leave it deactivated until I bounce my mix.



Ah good idea! Worth a shot to see if it still causes any on the mix-down! Thanks!


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 1, 2020)

For those that have used Ozone, how does Gullfoss compare?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 1, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> For those that have used Ozone, how does Gullfoss compare?



Ozone? What part?

Nothing does exactly what Gullfoss does. You can get some of what it does from TB ProAudio DSEQ 2. Do you need it? No. But can it work some subtle magic? Yes.


----------



## Everratic (Sep 1, 2020)

I love it. I've seen a lot of people say that it's mainly useful for adding some polish to the final mix or bus, but I use it for so much more than that.

Here are some more uses:

1. Enhance the sound of fx, chimes, cymbals and the like - 20% recover and tame can make them sound amazing.
2. Use as a substitute for traditional dynamic EQ on high woodwinds, violins, whistles. You may need extreme settings for this, and consider using the filters. 
3. Improve a boxy or muddy sound quality on individual instruments.

Using Gullfoss in a versatile manner requires a lot of experimentation to discover what it's capable of - just like with any other complex plugin.

Here are some songs of mine in which I used many instances of Gullfoss:

Orchestral Cinematic
Medieval Fantasy


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 1, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Ozone? What part?
> 
> Nothing does exactly what Gullfoss does. You can get some of what it does from TB ProAudio DSEQ 2. Do you need it? No. But can it work some subtle magic? Yes.



I'm just wondering what sort of overlap there is especially with respect to the "AI" mastering functions of Ozone.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> Interested in those using it on virtual tracks. Causes a bit of latency for me, anyone else?


Latency isn't that noticeable for me, I use it while playing live all the time.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2020)

What if 3 lads who dont even have an address on their website, decided to create some fake plugin by adding 1.5db more in the 7k range, dynamic eq in mid lows, and a fancy curve there to make it look like theres some genius analysis going on? You put a price on it so it has a professional price and have some team for marketing. Sure it does subtle improvement to many ears.

This is sort of a polemy here. Not meant to be too serious.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 1, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> I'm just wondering what sort of overlap there is especially with respect to the "AI" mastering functions of Ozone.


Ah. The Exciter part of Ozone has some overlap. But Ozone 9 can't do what Gullfoss does as quickly and easily, if at all. The reverse is also true!


----------



## atell (Sep 1, 2020)

PeterN said:


> What if 3 lads who dont even have an address on their website, decided to create some fake plugin by adding 1.5db more in the 7k range, dynamic eq in mid lows, and a fancy curve there to make it look like theres some genius analysis going on? You put a price on it so it has a professional price and have some team for marketing. Sure it does subtle improvement to many ears.



Go to https://soundtheory.com/support then click on Manual(English) to download the official Gullfoss manual where you can find the registered company address on page 3. Our team is spread over the entire globe, so there's little use for this address other than for legal issues.

And I'm sure that if you try Gullfoss yourself you will find that there's nothing fake about it and neither is it subtle. If you have questions regarding the technology I'm happy to do my best to answer them.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2020)

atell said:


> Go to https://soundtheory.com/support then click on Manual(English) to download the official Gullfoss manual where you can find the registered company address on page 3. Our team is spread over the entire globe, so there's little use for this address other than for legal issues.
> 
> And I'm sure that if you try Gullfoss yourself you will find that there's nothing fake about it and neither is it subtle. If you have questions regarding the technology I'm happy to do my best to answer them.



Cool. Ive been bitchin this before here, not being familiar with a company and you find no address or anything, not a fan of it. But I didnt deep dive. Im almost about buying your plugin, so thats why Im digging now. Scratching the surface. Thanks for comment.


----------



## Scoremixer (Sep 2, 2020)

atell said:


> Go to https://soundtheory.com/support then click on Manual(English) to download the official Gullfoss manual where you can find the registered company address on page 3. Our team is spread over the entire globe, so there's little use for this address other than for legal issues.
> 
> And I'm sure that if you try Gullfoss yourself you will find that there's nothing fake about it and neither is it subtle. If you have questions regarding the technology I'm happy to do my best to answer them.



Ooh, can I make some feature requests for v2?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 2, 2020)

It really is the cherry on top. Don't expect it to make a complete mix for you (which I'm honestly happy for), or even just the complete EQing process. I'm that type of guy who often likes to put an EQ on the master channel while producing / recording, especially if the overall sound gets too dense and muddy. In addition to that, I have up to 50% (!) of Gullfoss Tame / Recover applied on there. Just so that it sounds better and clearer during the composing process. Of course that gets removed before the actual mix.
During mixing, I rarely use it on individual tracks, though it can work. But I really like those 5 - 15% Tame / Recover on my busses as well as the final mix. You can also pull those controllers all the way up to see better where Gullfoss would cut and boost and then manually do some more work with your favorit multiband EQ with that help.
Gullfoss is really going for the treble which makes the sound thin if overdone. The brightness function can help, however it rather reduces the high mids instead of the very high treble. But you also got the filters which work as well. All in all it's a very useful plugin, flexible and easy to use. Also it looks cool


----------



## PeterN (Sep 15, 2020)

OK.

Great there was a try version available - this is a buy. 15 days trial, fine, needed 2 hours to come to the conclusion. Kudos for the trial possibility.

Dont know about Neutron or Sonible, maybe they are good too. Downloaded the demo version for Sonible Smart EQ too, not sure if have the energy left to start to compare them. I tried Soothe2 prior and I dont think it is on same level as Gullfoss. Or maybe I didnt know how to tweak it, but this I loved. The strings started to sound oike Spitfires BBC, is it reasonable to suspect Spitfire spiced the BBC strings with something like this. Anyway it doesnt matter - great stuff.

Working on a song that I made to sound like old Soviet, as crap as possible, with Discord4 plugin and Audiothing Speakers. I had those old speakers on it, like coming out of an old megafone. And it sounded perfectly crap. But the Gullfoss cleaned it to modern too, now that was something. You can probably take an old Robert Johnson record and make it sound like it was produced in 2020. Who knows. Anyway, great.


----------



## Arthur Lewis (Sep 15, 2020)

@PeterN I don’t get it — what would having an address tell you? Especially in an age where software developers often work remotely?


----------



## PeterN (Sep 15, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> @PeterN I don’t get it — what would having an address tell you? Especially in an age where software developers often work remotely?



It doesnt matter anymore. I just didnt want to throw out 160 on a company that has no info. Wanted to check the company first, as was a bit opaque to start with. Maybe Im old fashioned here. I thought they were in Iceland as the dam is there with that name. Anyway I fished up the essentials.

Anyway, I dont care anymore.


----------



## vgamer1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

Alan Meyerson loves it and swears by it...but what would he know....lol. 









Gullfoss Version 1.2.0 Now Even Faster - Mixonline


Visitors to AES last week were able to experience Soundtheory’sGullfoss 1.2.0. The new version features a 100% increase in CPU performance, resulting in double the number of instances of Gullfoss running at the same time while taking up the same amount of resources. Additionally, the developers...




www.mixonline.com


----------



## TheSteven (Sep 23, 2020)

In case you missed it...
Gullfoss v1.7.0 update was released July 14th
download at https://www.soundtheory.com/support

v1.7.0 (2020-07-14)
• Added “session bypass” affecting all instances accessible by shift-clicking the bypass button.
• [WIN] Improved processing performance.

v1.6.3 (2020-06-05)
• Fixed an issue that could lead to the mouse pointer vanishing.
• [MAC] Fixed an issue with audio unit instantiation on older macOS versions


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheSteven said:


> In case you missed it...
> Gullfoss v1.7.0 update was released July 14th
> download at https://www.soundtheory.com/support
> 
> ...



They are strangely secretive about updates!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 23, 2020)

TheSteven said:


> In case you missed it...
> Gullfoss v1.7.0 update was released July 14th
> download at https://www.soundtheory.com/support
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, *TheSteven*! Session Bypass sounds like a very useful feature.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Arbee (Sep 23, 2020)

Based on the feedback here I tried it, though only quickly. For some reason it consistently crashed my (new) Windows 10 PC so I removed it. What I heard was interesting though perhaps not as compelling as I expected, but I'm sure more time with it would have been very worthwhile. I'll probably stay with Neutron (esp. Sculptor), Ozone and Clariphonic as my core.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 24, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> They are strangely secretive about updates!


I mean, if you hang out on Gearslutz, where they participates, it's not that secretive.









Soundtheory Announces Windows Version of Gullfoss - Page 28 - Gearspace.com


Quote: Originally Posted by atell ➡️ Gullfoss does not quantize any of its parameters, it only truncates the displayed value. You can either use the host's automation controls or generic slider interface to get a finer control or hold SHIFT while dragging the controls in Gullfoss to get a finer...



www.gearslutz.com


----------

